# where do you guys get



## MacDuffee (Jan 29, 2012)

ideas and plans for your projects? I've seen some awesome projects yet few decent plans. I hate to just buy a few on a chance.

Thanks for the help:thumbsup:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

MacDuffee said:


> ideas and plans for your projects? I've seen some awesome projects yet few decent plans. I hate to just buy a few on a chance.
> 
> Thanks for the help:thumbsup:


I'd stay away from any of those "bajillion-plans-woodworking-plans-on CD" deals, Most are just ripped of the public domain and most are likely incomplete or illegible. Many don't use plans, just build what's in their head. Pretty sure that's not a good idea for me:laughing:. Lotsa plans available from reputable places. Shop Notes and Wood Magazine are great subscriptions. Shop notes especially had some great plans for tools stands and things of that nature. Plans Now is also a good, paid source. They have one deal for 20 plans of your choice, downloadable over a years timespan for $30. The ones I have got from them have been pretty good. Here's a link:
http://www.plansnow.com/

Ana-White has a completly free site, at the moment anyway, of some relatively simple projects. Her site focuses quite a bit on Kreg pocket joinery but if you don't choose to use those the plans are easily modifiable. Here is a link to that one:
http://ana-white.com/
Good Luck:smile:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The would stop looking for plans. If you find something, it probably won't be the right size on with your taste. You will have to rework the plans so you might as well make your own plans. The best thing to do is to find something you need or want and accumulate pictures of it. Go through the pictures and pick out the best aspects out of each one and combine them in your project. The rest is just dimensions.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I usually make my own plans. But, here is a site (a whole page) with free stuff, covering a lot of topics.










 







.


----------



## park83 (Jan 24, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> The would stop looking for plans. If you find something, it probably won't be the right size on with your taste. You will have to rework the plans so you might as well make your own plans. The best thing to do is to find something you need or want and accumulate pictures of it. Go through the pictures and pick out the best aspects out of each one and combine them in your project. The rest is just dimensions.



Agreed :thumbsup:

This is what works best for me.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Google Image search. I usually come up with an idea, and see if anyone has done something similar.

But those Plans Now plans are pretty nice and detailed, and I did get a bunch when I got a big discount on their subscription package. I've built a few of them, but like others have said sometimes the dimensions aren't exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Fine Woodworking has a blog of free plans here: http://www.finewoodworking.com/blog/free-plans

I also like the projects in Wood mag. and Shop Notes. Often I can modify them for my taste or needed dimensions. As a beginning woodworker I have found the plans and technique descriptions very helpful.

Inspiration can be found here on the forum, on the web, in other people's homes or stores or restaurants, books, nature, need...


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Has anyone built this table from plansnow?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

What usually happens here is my wife sees something she likes, I take some mental notes on size and construction methods, then I come home and make my own plans. If it requires some kind of joint or fastener that I've never used before, or that is simply too difficult for my skill set, I modify the project to make it possible for me to do with my tools and available hardware.


----------



## MacDuffee (Jan 29, 2012)

:thumbsup:Thanks guys. I do a lot of my own planning but lack the vision some times:no: I don't mind moding the plans but sometimes need extra assistance.

Just looking for places where you guys get your ideas.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> What usually happens here is my wife sees something she likes, I take some mental notes on size and construction methods, then I come home and make my own plans. If it requires some kind of joint or fastener that I've never used before, or that is simply too difficult for my skill set, I modify the project to make it possible for me to do with my tools and available hardware.


 
It is the same way for me now that I made her a table that she wanted. I actually get pics sent to me while she is shopping.

I am a research junkie but still have never followed a plan to the tee but it does smake it nice to make sure you get everything at once.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

My ideas and plans pretty much come from necessity. In general I make something because I need it or at least want it. One time I saw Norm Abrams making a jewelry box. I liked it and ordered the plans. Made 3 of the boxes. Two were modified smaller than the plans.

Otherwise I decide I want to make something and then proceed to make the plans for it. The two exceptions to this were rocking chairs for my granddaughters. I wanted plans so that I would not have to design something with curves. I researched plans until I found something that I liked and then bought one of each.

George


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I just built a swivel top tools stand from the Wood Magazine plans.. All I had to change was the materials, dimensions and joinery:smile:


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

im one of those guys that builds based on an idea in my head. maybe a sketch. but i generally work from the heart. i dont recommend it for everyone but it works for me. i find plans too confining. plans are excellent for beginner woodworkers or for guys who dont like plans or planning. to those guys i say draw up your own plans so you get familiar with the design and procedure of the piece youre going to build. draw it out and write up a plan of procedure. thats how most good woodworkers started out.


----------



## MacDuffee (Jan 29, 2012)

That is where I am sitting. I am just getting back into the woodworking and probably need to work on my skills a bit and build confidence. I just built a new dining room table based on a picture only and struggled through it with my limited skills and equipment. I think I did a great job but figured a good set of plans would help me more than substandard techniques.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

For the most part, I now design my own projects. But every now and then, I try out plans from reputable magazines thinking they must have it right. More often then not, the pre-designed plans have been wrong. A classic example for me is a seating bench for my front porch. I pre-read the plans and didn't notice any problems so I built it by plan. The plans instructed me to pre-cut all the pieces and later instructed me to cut a tapper on the backs. I didn't catch the discrepancy with my proof reading and ended with a straight back. The bench looks great on my front porch but it's uncomfortable to sit on. 

Now I design my own plans, but I'm willing to use existing plans as quid lines. For example, I built the router table from Shop Notes Bob Willings posted in this string's #8 posting, but my end product looks just a tad different from Bob's. As others have said, ShopNotes magazine is good for them, but I just take all plans with a grain of salt. Certain features of ShopNote's plans chose to incorporate, but they just didn't work for me. My end product is great. I have a very good router table that works very well for me but it doesn't look exactly like Bob's. 

Take plans, modify them, and do what is right for you, not for me!


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm with those who see or imagine something they'd like to build, then just start making sketches. The problem I have with this is that I agonize over every dimension, shape, size, etc., afraid that something won't be "right", or will look strange.

My current project is a small Stickley style table (tabouret?). I scoured the web looking at dimensions, ratios of top diameter to leg height, tabletop overhang past the legs, etc. I'm making the lower stretchers with radiused cutouts so the center section is narrower than where the stretcher meets the leg, and I spent at least an hour yesterday drawing & cutting out paper templates with varying radii at the ends until I had one that looked "perfect". :laughing: 

Working this way can be sort of a curse, but in the end it's rewarding, and we're generally pleased with the results.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

"I'm with those who see or imagine something they'd like to build, then just start making sketches. The problem I have with this is that I agonize over every dimension, shape, size, etc., afraid that something won't be "right", or will look strange." (-Stevedore)

-Man, that's me. It is, indeed, a curse. Sometimes takes days, but somehow , in the end it all comes together and I ask myself "what the heck was I so worried about?"

I guess that's just "woodworking" for some of us.


----------



## park83 (Jan 24, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> What usually happens here is my wife sees something she likes, I take some mental notes on size and construction methods, then I come home and make my own plans. If it requires some kind of joint or fastener that I've never used before, or that is simply too difficult for my skill set, I modify the project to make it possible for me to do with my tools and available hardware.



My wife does that too.... I am now trying to figure out how to make a version of this from wood (this original is metal and costs about $3k)
:blink:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

park83 said:


> View attachment 40056


That is really cool. I think you could do a version of that using wood. I would probably try it using a strong, flexible wood like hickory and hold the joints together with splines. You could make slight modifications to make the limbs more self supporting. Be sure to post pix if you do!


----------



## froggie1128 (Mar 10, 2012)

park83 said:


> My wife does that too.... I am now trying to figure out how to make a version of this from wood (this original is metal and costs about $3k)
> :blink:
> 
> View attachment 40056


Thats so completely doable. LOTS of mortise and tenons! and a little sculpting.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

here's a couple places that I've found that have what appears to be halfway decent free plans. I haven't built from them, but it seems to be a good start anyway.

http://freewoodworkingplan.com/

http://www.woodworkingplansfree.com/

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=102


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

I subscribe to Woodsmith and American Handyman (watch woot.com deals, sometimes a subscription pops up for $5). I also pick up random wood working magazines when I see them at yard sales or book sales. These are great for beginners like me because of the different techniques that they teach. When it comes to my projects though I usually get an idea from something I see or something that I think would be useful. I get a rough idea of the size and construction and then just sit down for a while and draw it out until I'm happy with what I've got. For odd shapes, I like to draw it out and use carbon paper to make a copy. Good luck


----------



## kakal364 (Apr 15, 2012)

*good idea*

thank good share idea wood


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The first question is, 'What do you want or need to build?'

Then look at examples. For me, furniture is my thing. I look at examples around the house. I'll go to a furniture store and take pictures. Always ask permission of the manager. I've never been denied. Once a furniture store manager showed me how to the measurements from the web.

Look at plans in magazines and adapt then to your needs. It is easy to adapt night stand and dresser plans into a plan for a side board.

Use Sketchup or another program to design. Make changes in the computer until you're satisfied. Then go ahead buy your wood and build. 

If you need to know how to do something, ask here. The people here will give you instructions and good advice. Just remember that some of us prefer to burn Calories rather than electrons.


----------



## Kelsso (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Macduffee: regarding plans that i use, it all comes from my head. When i am either building something for myself or for a client, what i do is look at a simliar project and intergrade my own design. I have never yet let myself or a client down. Do not be affraid to use your imagination. Just take your time, sit back, look at the project, think about the type of wood that you will be using, the steps you will have to take in making your project, right down to the finishing, and imagine it already built. I like to sit around my tools, with a pile of wood, and an idea. it works for me. once it is complete you will be satisfied. " ones Imagination is a wounderfull thing". Good luck, fr. Kelsso.


----------



## MSketcher (Dec 11, 2011)

jschaben said:


> I'd stay away from any of those "bajillion-plans-woodworking-plans-on CD" deals, Most are just ripped of the public domain and most are likely incomplete or illegible. Many don't use plans, just build what's in their head. Pretty sure that's not a good idea for me:laughing:. Lotsa plans available from reputable places. Shop Notes and Wood Magazine are great subscriptions. Shop notes especially had some great plans for tools stands and things of that nature. Plans Now is also a good, paid source. They have one deal for 20 plans of your choice, downloadable over a years timespan for $30. The ones I have got from them have been pretty good. Here's a link:
> http://www.plansnow.com/
> 
> Ana-White has a completly free site, at the moment anyway, of some relatively simple projects. Her site focuses quite a bit on Kreg pocket joinery but if you don't choose to use those the plans are easily modifiable. Here is a link to that one:
> ...


I've checked out Ana-white.com, they have quite a few plans on the site. She actually uses Sketchup to make all her plans which is pretty cool. You can see the different ways see organizes the model and how the dimensions are put on there. 

I have Sketchup Pro, which comes with Layout, a tool for creating 2D plans using your 3D models. I don't think she uses Layout, though, so it's cool to see how she does it just using Sketchup and exporting jpegs from the model.


----------

